# "Pretty In Pink" Lace Scarflette



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

One skein, one day project. Ran out of yarn on a bind off row - finished with white yarn adding the crochet edge.

Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/fallen-leaf-frilled-triangular-scarflette


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

dear sunset,,,,, beautiful,, gorgeous,,,,, neat,,, good taste....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a stuuner and so lovely!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful! You inspire me!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is gorgeous! It looks like something that a beautiful lady would have worn in a 1940s movie. Just lovely. That rose is beautiful, too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a lovely little shawlette! Your knitting is exquisite as always, my dear.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely!Nice work!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful pattern beautiful work


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful!
Sue


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So well done and it is so beautiful!


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

THat is gorgeous, well done! Such delicate stitches!


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Now I know what pattern I want to use for my next project. Thanks for sharing both the pattern and completed work.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

1 day? seriously! omg sunset I am now convinced that you do not eat or sleep! 
It is so pretty!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so beautiful, great job.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

It's really lovely, but what is the name of that rose??? I love gardening and love roses and that one is stunning. Does it have a perfume???


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

You made that in ONE day!!!! It's a beautiful finish!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Is that your rose too? Rose and shawl both a delight to see.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

You did that in a day?! I love the change of color for the trim.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh so delicate and very pretty.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

This is lovely. What are the demensions? I have been looking for something suitable for a chapel veil and this looks perfect.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Schipperke said:


> It's really lovely, but what is the name of that rose??? I love gardening and love roses and that one is stunning. Does it have a perfume???


Thank you for your comment. Sorry, I don't know the name of this rose - this is just an image I have found on internet.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

hobbit said:


> This is lovely. What are the demensions? I have been looking for something suitable for a chapel veil and this looks perfect.


Actually I wish the pattern was more adjustable to make it bigger. Though it was perfect for a one skein project, it came up a little small. It is 48" x 18".


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > This is lovely. What are the demensions? I have been looking for something suitable for a chapel veil and this looks perfect.
> ...


well it will make a lovely neck scarf


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Could I ask what yarn you used? Its so dainty and lacy... I love it.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> Could I ask what yarn you used? Its so dainty and lacy... I love it.


It is Crystal Palace Yarns Kid Merino... Lace / 2 ply 
44% Nylon, 28% Merino, 25% Mohair 
240 yards / 25 grams


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

So delicate and feminine - love it!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

wow very beautiful


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beautiful scarflette...you do such nice work. You inspire me to give lace knitting a try.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a beautiful piece and the color change just adds to it's beauty.


----------



## gramma97469 (Feb 5, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Makes me look forward to knitting a shawl from lace, thanks for sharing


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

Great!! This is the ideal size for a chapel veil. I can stop my search.


----------

